# renewable energy jobs



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

We are expats currently living in Scotland who hope to move to Germany summer 2015. My husband is head of marketing and strategy at an ad firm and has over a decade of experience in the building/housing industry as well. His dream is to find a job in Germany in renewable energy, but he doesn't speak any German. He does have a German passport and a strong connection to the country, but without the language is this dream unrealistic?!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Pecosa said:


> We are expats currently living in Scotland who hope to move to Germany summer 2015. My husband is head of marketing and strategy at an ad firm and has over a decade of experience in the building/housing industry as well. His dream is to find a job in Germany in renewable energy, but he doesn't speak any German. He does have a German passport and a strong connection to the country, but without the language is this dream unrealistic?!


Hm. Renewable energy companies can be fairly international but depending on what kind of job he is looking for/is most likely to get with his skill set, good German might be essential.

In any case, the better his German, the better his chances.

You have a year.

Edinburgh College offers evening courses in German language. The Office of Lifelong Learning of Edinburgh University has good German language courses, too. Although once a week for 90 minutes will not really be enough to be honest.

A lot of people also offer private tuition. (I can recommend somebody, if you like.)

I think, if you are serious about relocating to Germany, starting to learn the language right now would be an excellent idea.

Would you be able to budget for something like a 6-week intensive course in Germany before you start working?

Which area in Germany are you looking to move to?


----------

